# Spouse visa application checklist



## MeShetty (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all, 
we are in the process of submitting our application for a spouse visa, and i was going thru the document checklist and had the following queries. Please do help me out..

1. what documents should we provide for, " Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" and also for , "Evidence of cohabitation as a couple" .. we havent lived together after the wedding cos he flew to Aus immediately after the wedding, so we dont have any proofs for the same :-( is that going to be a problem? :-(

2. Is it mandatory for my spouse to provide, police clearence certificate from Australia. im actually referring to AFP NATIONAL POLICE CHECK form.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

MeShetty said:


> Hi all,
> we are in the process of submitting our application for a spouse visa, and i was going thru the document checklist and had the following queries. Please do help me out..
> 
> 1. what documents should we provide for, " Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" and also for , "Evidence of cohabitation as a couple" .. we havent lived together after the wedding cos he flew to Aus immediately after the wedding, so we dont have any proofs for the same :-( is that going to be a problem? :-(
> ...


 *" Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" *

Evidence of shared bank accounts, shared savings, joint mortgage, statements showing money transferring between your accounts if not shared current account. 


*"Evidence of cohabitation as a couple"*

Yes it may cause some issues but it will be ok. They want proof that you are a genuine committed couple who have married for love and not money (sorry but thats how they think)
Not having lived together is not the main issue because you obviously couldn't go to Australia, point that out in your statements. You need to show proof of a joint life, intended future together, history of how you met, when you decided to marry, plans you have made for the future, things you have already done together. Just anything thats makes you a genuine couple. 

The sponsor only needs to provide police checks from anywhere if their is a child in the application. If not they dont do them. 
The person making the application being sponsored by them needs police checks only for countries they have lived in for 12 months or more.


----------

